# Stolen Ruby Elite Specialized 2009 -taken on 5/9/09 fromTooley Street, London Bridge, London



## ttcycle (5 Sep 2009)

Hi all

This is the second time in less than 6 months...following good pratice on locking up the bike in both cases.

Search the stolen forum and you will find part one when my bike got stolen last time.

Bike was stolen today (5/9/09) on Tooley Street in London - near London Bridge

It is a 2009 Specialized Ruby Elite blue with black bits on the frame 51cm, the frame number is WUD70643554B
There were 2 black specialized watercages on the bike, polar computer components -speed sensor on front wheel and cadence sensor on crank arm. Look Keo Sprint pedals (I'm certain a lot of this will be removed and replaced with crap components but not the original stuff)

Was protected by Kryptonite New York Lock - does anyone have any experience of claiming their anti theft protection money and is it paid on top of my insurace (my premium is going to hit the roof when I renew it next year) and a Force4 alarmed lock - am kicking myself that I didn't take the Abus X PLus with me as well as that usually comes along but I suppose one less lock to replace.

Reported to the police and will be looking out on gumtre/ebay over the next few days. Hope the insurance is quicker than last time- love this bike but part of me wonders how long until the next replacement is stolen.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2009)

Not good - do you have the busted New York Lock - they will need that for the claim.

Which NY lock was it - I've got the Forgedit Mini....


----------



## ttcycle (5 Sep 2009)

Hi Fossyant

No lock of course- it was taken with the bike -both locks - makes the scheme a waste of time - I will try and get it of course as obviously the lock failed otherwise I would still have my bike.

The lock was a New York STD 3000


----------



## orienteer (5 Sep 2009)

Might turn up at Brick Lane market tomorrow (Sunday). Worth going along with proof of ownership, best to call a cop before confronting any seller.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Sep 2009)

the last time it turned up on gumtree- police were useless - do a search on this forum and you'll get the full story of theft no1.

It won't likely turn up at Brick Lane as the bikes sold down there are usually sold for pennies - this bike was last advertised for £600 - less than half of it's original price- let alone the upgrades to componentry on it.


----------



## Kuota M (6 Sep 2009)

I am so sorry to read your news. These thieves who steal our bikes make me sick.

I was told by a policeman a couple of days ago that I could:

1- follow up by going to Brick Lane walking around and seeing if I can see my bikes for sale
2- approach the seller as an interested party without letting.
3- check the bike fully for signs that it is my bike then say to the seller you will have a think about it
4- dial 999 and wait for the police to come

The way I see it is like this: You weren't there when it happened, you were not assaulted and therefore have no bad residual memories of having your property taken from you and you are insured. The quicker you are riding again, the better you will feel.
This is my experience.


----------



## ttcycle (6 Sep 2009)

this bike is unlikely to be trundled down to brick lane as people buy bikes from there for cheap - the people who stole this bike were professionals as the locks would need an angle grinder to get through and other bikes were left on the rack so they knew the value of this bike. The last time my bike was stolen - same type- it was sold on gumtree for £600 - they'd taken off the computer sensors and changed the pedals- it was sold for less than half the value of the bike-much much below the value. Police didn't help me last time - doubt they will this time- was waiting in the police station last time when it got sold as the police refused to accompany me but they wouldn't be direct about this.

Checking online -this bike has gone up by nearly £500 - that with another £100/£200 for locks means I am likely to be forking out that near £700 on top of my insurance claim.

Is it worth it? Joy from cycling a good bike and having to go through this again in a few months - got the bike on C2W and have paid for the tax free amount more than a few times now- will have funded a couple of very cheap bikes for some enthusiasts out there.


----------



## ed_o_brain (7 Sep 2009)

ttcycle, sorry you are feeling so low about this.

I've responded to your other thread too. I had three bikes nicked in a very short period of time. Actually, technically four. Two were datatagged. One was nearly recovered by the police but they were too slow. That's the one my partner was mugged for - I left her with it for thirty seconds whilst I fetched her bike from the shed.

Despite knowing the thieves - they were part of a gang of kids who hung around with another kid who lived over the road, justice hasn't been done. It's sickening.

I hate bike thieves. I hate any thieves, but particularly bike thieves. 

There will be future cycle to work schemes. Just get yourself cycling again. Try a second hand Spesh Dolce, Trek WSD etc., get it filthy and keep it filthy, sticker bomb it, hand paint it. Make it your trusty work horse. With a few tweaks I'm sure you will get it just so - and when your ripping the legs off carbon roadies you get a smug feeling to go with it.

In the mean time you can save up for a replacement Ruby, or maybe something different this time?


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

*is this it on e-bay*

I was looking for a ruby for my wife and saw this on e-bay-blue/black in london- for sale finsihing on 18th November

No frame size, when i mailed the seller he replied 18" so obviiously knows nothing about how road bikes are sized, so this raised my suspicions and I checked out his history....

And he's sold 6 bikes in last 6 weeks....hmmmmmm


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

Thanks for this Carrock - I'm going to investigate it.

Doubt the police will act on it but worth a try I guess!


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

*stolen bike*

I'd get on to the police and also to e-bay- I was suspicious that the seller copied and pasted an ad and didnt seem to know when I emailed asking for the frame size- he said 18". ( not 45cm or whatever )

Has also sold 6 other bikes in last 6 weeks- all with vague descriptions.....

Good Luck!!


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

*stolen*

Yes- my wife wants a Ruby, was looking at the 2010 elite is now £1600 compared to £1100 last year- although with Roubaix type frame so I was looking for a good secondhand one, and this came up on e-bay

The seller is also advertising a 2008 Stumpjumper, with a similar lack of knowledge

Personally, I would never buy a bike from e-bay without proof of purchase, handbook, warranty, and wouldn't buy from someone who has an obvious lack of knowledge.

On a more positive note- my wife will be selling her 53cm Bianchi Camaleonte flatbar road bike with 105 components and carbon forks if anyone's interested.Still with 10 months bianchi warranty and proof of purchase- £500 OVNO


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Nov 2009)

if you find out that it's yours let us know. Some of us would be willing to accompany you when you pick it up...


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2009)

TT makes a good point about the link. carrock can you edit your post to remove the link now that TT has it.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2009)

Oh indeed...



dellzeqq said:


> if you find out that it's yours let us know. Some of us would be willing to accompany you when you pick it up...


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

*ruby*

Think my wife really wants the carbon/pink komen ruby- the pink would match her hair straighteners......

She's not as serious a cyclist as I am- although she left me in a wheezing heap at the bottom of Crawleyside bank on the c2c <sulk>

But I will give the ribble a look

Just need to work out how to advertise the Bianchi- thanks for the tip

And good luck retrieving your Ruby!!


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

*ruby*

edited my original post as requested to remove the ebay link

Anyone know how many posts I need to actually advertise goods for sale on here

Just joined today as the post about the stolen bike came up in my googlesearch and when I saw the ebay advert I got suspicious and joined the site to alert the original poster


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

carrock regarding the Ruby, the pink is disgusting but each to their own. If her heart is set on it then fair enough but from last year's components and this year's offering the £500 increase does not justify the paint job as they've introduced a lot of no brand mechs instead of shimano...very dissapointing - if you point her in my direction, I'd be more than willing to give her my point of view...though her leaving you for dead on crawleyside bank...we shall see who is the serious cyclist....


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

carrock said:


> edited my original post as requested to remove the ebay link
> 
> Anyone know how many posts I need to actually advertise goods for sale on here
> 
> Just joined today as the post about the stolen bike came up in my googlesearch and when I saw the ebay advert I got suspicious and joined the site to alert the original poster


Carrock, the number of posts required before you can place an ad isn't public knowledge (thought it's more than you've got here!) but if you put the ad in this thread I'll move it into 'For Sale' for you out of the kindness of my heart


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

..


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Carrock, the number of posts required before you can place an ad isn't public knowledge (thought it's more than you've got here!) but if you put the ad in this thread I'll move it into 'For Sale' for you out of the kindness of my heart



Excellent I'll do that thanks a lot


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Auntie Helen...can we also have an advert for bashing bike thieves as well? I think there are some keen participants already...


I don't think that you can ask a woman of the cloth to be an accessory to bashing bike thieves...


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

ooh I dunno - there could be a precedent...


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think that you can ask a woman of the cloth to be an accessory to bashing bike thieves...


Which cloth? Lycra


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

Is that a yes then Helen?!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

I'd be no good at bashing bike thieves unless I got to drive into them with 18kg of trice with very sharp chainrings at the front


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

I'll take that as a yes then to apprehending potential bike thieves


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

Carrock, your item is now in For Sale


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

*for sale*

excellent thanks a lot!!


----------



## Tollers (16 Nov 2009)

You know i'm not exactly "burly" but if you need a hand, just ring me TT! Are you sure it's yours?


----------



## carrock (16 Nov 2009)

*thieving scumbags*

I think the more the merrier, regardless of burliness- I'd be quite frightened of alberto contador if he was with a dozen of his mates armed with baseball bats and crowbars. Not that I'm suggesting violence or anything....if I was closer than Cumbria I'd be willing to lend a swift boot in the testicles if required...sometimes this sort of summary justice is all these scumbags deserve


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

Don't worry Carrock if it comes to it I can give him a boot from you..though we're really the non violent type on here - honest...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Nov 2009)

I think the cameraphone would be mightier than the sword...


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Nov 2009)

*Bike thief.*

He's even sold a Van Nicholas...Jeese.................

However have you seen what he is spending his ill gotton gains on?


----------



## addictfreak (17 Nov 2009)

Vikeonabike said:


> He's even sold a Van Nicholas...Jeese.................
> 
> However have you seen what he is spending his ill gotton gains on?




Assuming he/she is guilty, lets hope they get whats coming. It will certainly be interesting to find out. The jury is still out for me, either way hope tt gets her bike back. Im watching e-bay with interest on this one.

I must be getting soft in my old age, im usually a hanging judge


----------



## e-rider (18 Nov 2009)

So was that your bike on ebay? Sounds like a dodgy seller to me.


----------



## addictfreak (18 Nov 2009)

Well its got just over an hour to go and only at £122, dam cheap for a bike like that


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

Hi guys - no word from the police- massive amounts of chasing amounted to nothing - twice in one year they've failed to help regarding high value bike thefts. I got a call at 2ish today but was in a meeting so couldn't pick it up- at 4 - called the extensions - no answer - asked for call centre to email the person who contacted me..no joy.

Not even worth watching the bid - how much is it going to go for? Ridiculous amount.
Haven't informed ebay on the vague last ditch hope that the police are doing behind the scenes work...how many times have I had it quoted to me that 'it's just a bike' - even when this guy appears to be bonafide scum.

Beats me - my conclusion due to two experiences this year - Met Police - wasters

Vikeonabike - thank you for your input - you're a rare member of the police community.


----------



## Vikeonabike (18 Nov 2009)




----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

im so angry right now......phone your local station now! If not, im going to submit a winning bid and not respond so i at least buy you time!


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

Tollers - you may be a gent with cash to splash...but not worth doing that - I'm more interested in getting this guy caught so one more off the road - if i could recover my bike that would be excellent to return her to the fleet. Hoping (forever the optimist - 'ANG ON- when did that happen???!!) police will trace people through ebay and do some work - that is if they can be arsed...that I'm not betting on.

I should have taken up the option of having you as one of my heavies...lol


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2009)

We can all place big bids... ferk him right over


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

wasnt proposing paying....i dont have that much cash.....but if i bid and dont pay it only hurts my ebay reputation which isnt all that important. More importantly, it buys you time. Ian understands.

M


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

hahah you can all do that if you want to - the other plan would be for one of us to bid for it - win it and then report it collectively stolen to ebay?


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

or all of us to bid for it?- it's got 25 mins left


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130343165809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/safetycentre/law_enforcement.html


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

b*llocks - forgot my login - shows how long it is since I've brought off ebay!


----------



## mistral (18 Nov 2009)

Does anyone know Ebay's response to a high winning bid clearly made in 'error' - if a bid of say £2900 was made rather than £290?

This would 'win' the bike, buying time 


Would the presumably negative feedback be retracted by Ebay, or do they side with the seller?


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

if the guy is found to be a thief - discredits him.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

6 minutes left...sh*te...this is more interesting then eastenders!lol


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

*It's almost over and you're currently the highest bidder.*


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

lol- Tollers you are a nutter. what if on the slim chance this isn't my bike....though most likely this fella is selling stolen stuff...


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

ok....now i hope i get outbid!


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

nailbiting stuff....


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

outbid!


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

ok.....now click on the link i posted and report it immediately.....unless it was one of us who won.

M


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

that was close Tollers - I'm going to contact Ebay now (once I recover my password) and let them know it's stolen...we'll see what happens.

Ah thanks though that was entertaining


----------



## Baggy (18 Nov 2009)

Looking at their feedback the last items they _bought_ were "Striptease Burlesque Rhinestone Nipple Covers Black"


----------



## carrock (18 Nov 2009)

*stolen bike*

would suggest member bids and then organise a posse to go and retrieve it

ebay will only investigate if the seller complains- which is unlikely....and police havebeen notified, so the owner would just need to prove ownership


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

sad, sad and strange individual - some sort of cutsie dog hoodie too


----------



## Baggy (18 Nov 2009)

Good luck sorting this out as well.


----------



## mistral (18 Nov 2009)

I didn't bid - happy to help, but can I report him on a hunch?

TT are you not sure it was your bike?

I'd agree though the more people we can get to raise it the more likely it will be looked into


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

the photos of damage are the distinct marks I listed on the shifters when I reported it stolen.

One of the photos of the shifters show it has a blurred outline of a grey look keo sprint pedal. Not what he's listed on his advert. Also still has a specialized black watercage installed though can't tell from the photo if he has taken one off - The other distinct feature which I can't see on the photos as they've not taken pics of the wheels is that one of the rim stickers has been removed and has left smudge mark/glue on the rim. Has reflectors and my one did but that's almost standard.

The only one thing that puts doubt in my mind is that when Carrock contacted him he said the frame was 47cm? The frame should be 51cm.

I do have the frame number though

I'm flagging it now


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

mistral def report if you want to


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

details of item listing number- 1303 431 65809

Seller ID - sx151897

You know with the stuff the seller's purchased (shows lack of taste) but could be a woman.


----------



## carrock (18 Nov 2009)

*ruby*

not sure if anyone on here won the bike as it went for £295

suggest report as stolen and then ebay will have to give the poice both the sellers and winning bidders details

if it isnt stolen- well you acted on good faith and you had reasonable suspicion- I mean how many other black/pink rubys with scraped brifters have been stolen in london in the last few weeks- not many I'd wager


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

ok. ive reported it as stolen on ebay.....



Listing Policy Breaches > Stolen property > You suspect stolen property is for sale on eBay

Item Numbers(s): 
130343165809

Message: I know the person who used to own this item and it was stolen from her 2 months ago!


----------



## bauldbairn (18 Nov 2009)

Good luck sorting all this out chaps. The thieving b@$t@rd$ !


Just checked out this guys ebay sales(as you've also done) doesn't ebay ever check their sellers history.

Selling bikes - who owns two Badboy 700's plus loads of other bikes and is constantly selling them.

Then all the dodgy purchases.

I'm maybe not up to speed with all the tricks that these guys are up to(not being from a big city) - but this has really put me off ebay. How can they be so irresponsible?????


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

puh automated ebay tosh... lets hope the fuzz get on this one...thanks all for the collective moment of citizen action...lol

Hello,

Thank you for taking the time to report a seller who you suspect is 
offering stolen goods on eBay. 

The sale of stolen goods is forbidden on eBay because it's against the 
law to sell stolen property. eBay strongly supports law enforcement 
efforts to recover stolen property listed on its website. However, we 
can only investigate such a serious allegation if it comes from the 
police.

If you believe that an item on eBay may be a stolen item, please inform 
your local police and ask them to get in touch with us. The 
investigating officer can then use the contact details provided in our 
Safety Centre:

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/safetycentre/law_enforcement.html

We know your time is valuable and we appreciate you taking a moment to 
express your concern to us. Thank you for helping to keep eBay a safe, 
fun place to shop.


Regards,

eBay Trust & Safety


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

and the link for US to report the item is here....

http://contact.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayIS...130343165809&seller=sx151897&active=0&state=1


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

Vike,if you see this would you or one of your colleagues be able to report via the police form.

Thanks


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

And with that flutter of excitement...I am wiping the cold sweat from my brow and going to bed with self diagnosed 'exhaustion of the bike type'... Well, would be good if I had one of them dog shaped hoodies sx151897 has purchased recently- could be all snug and safe looking like some cartoon dog...

Anyway, I'll leave you with my strange sense of humour and a big thanks to all for the entertainment this eve~!


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

Hmph.....i dont like anti-climaxs (anti claimai or whatever the plural of climax is).

Anybody up for a fight? 

Mark


----------



## ttcycle (18 Nov 2009)

M you should go watch Disney...then the world all ends happily ever after and bikes get re-united with their owners- but in my case Disney would make me up for a fight


----------



## Tollers (18 Nov 2009)

Disney is the anti-tollers. Nothing makes me more a more unpleasant person!


----------



## mistral (19 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> puh automated ebay tosh... lets hope the fuzz get on this one...thanks all for the collective moment of citizen action...lol
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



I've also reported it for what it's worth


----------



## MacB (19 Nov 2009)

Just curious but would it be worth contacting the buyers on e-bay and letting them know they've probably bought stolen property? Just wonder if any of them actually care


----------



## ttcycle (19 Nov 2009)

Unfortunately on higher priced items (though the bike went for a measley sum of just under £300- what a travesty!) they hide the identity of bidders.

Hope the police will chase it up but not holding my breath at this stage!


----------



## patheticshark (19 Nov 2009)

Hey tt, 

Not the same situation, I foolishly bought a stolen bike off eBay recently (my fault, I assumed as it was a female seller (and therefore a logical size) with 100% positive feedback that she was the owner). Turns out the actual owner is the girlfriend of one of my housemate's colleagues. I've given her the bike back, but the police are being pretty good about investigating it - they've called me to get all the details of the sale and are investigating the seller at the moment. Will let you know how it turns out, and I know it's not quite the same situation but thought it might encourage you to know that they're doing something about it.


----------



## porteous (19 Nov 2009)

*E_Bay toe rag*

Well seller sx151897 seems to have disappeared from E-Bay, which looks pretty like an admission of guilt unless E-Bay have suspended him.

If the buyer is honest then E-Bay will be able to say where they live. If this is your bike it remains your property (Sure that's already been said!).

I am still livid over my Rudge Pathfinder being stolen in Cambridge in 1967! My daughter (Mooba) had her first bike stolen a week or so in Edinburgh, she is really upset.

These scum deserve outing and their details being made public.

Good Luck!


----------



## addictfreak (19 Nov 2009)

tt

Just out of interest, did you try to contact the seller to arrange to view the bike as a potential buyer?

Its not certain they would have let you, but on the off chance they had:

1. You would have known for sure it was your bike

2. You would have known where the B*****D lived


----------



## addictfreak (19 Nov 2009)

porteous said:


> *Well seller sx151897 seems to have disappeared from E-Bay, which looks pretty like an admission of guilt unless E-Bay have suspended him.*
> 
> If the buyer is honest then E-Bay will be able to say where they live. If this is your bike it remains your property (Sure that's already been said!).
> 
> ...




No he/she is still there, another bike sale due to end shortly:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Specialized-S...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item1e59137ae3


Either a genuine seller or an extremely bold thief, all bikes are local pick up


----------



## carrock (19 Nov 2009)

Forgot to metion- when I aked the seller what the frame size was- he advised 18 inch-then he came back and said 45cm- with a handwritten receipt from the person he bought it from.....hmmmm

and what makes it worse, he's got 100% positive feedback, the cock!!


----------



## addictfreak (19 Nov 2009)

carrock said:


> Forgot to metion- when I aked the seller what the frame size was- he advised 18 inch-then he came back and said 45cm- with a handwritten receipt from the person he bought it from.....hmmmm
> 
> and what makes it worse, he's got 100% positive feedback, the cock!!



18 inches is 45 cm (well 45.72)!


----------



## ttcycle (20 Nov 2009)

still no word from the police- can't get through to them..have asked for another email to be sent internally...will be dropping by the local station to make a complaint and doing it that way so they have more paperwork to fill out rather than me writing to them.

I didn't bid af - it would have to be a pretty stupid thief to meet me at their home, though you'd be surprised with bike theft number one, the guy gave me his details and the police still didn't investigate..

handwritten reciept..i'm laughing at this!


----------



## Vikeonabike (20 Nov 2009)

tt pm the crime / incident number please.
Vike


----------



## bauldbairn (20 Nov 2009)

Vikeonabike said:


> tt pm the crime / incident number please.
> Vike



Well done, Vike! 

My mates are PC's and I don't envy them one bit!


----------



## carrock (24 Nov 2009)

*ruby*

anything happened with this??


----------



## ttcycle (25 Nov 2009)

Hey Carrock - got an email from the PC yesterday- thanks to Vike for the background work and for the contact details.

They're going to look at investigating the seller etc- so doubt will have any news immediately as it will take time. Not sure if much will come out of it as it's not really a priority but well have tried to put it on the radar. Will have to see.

Have you found _the_ bike for your lady yet?


----------



## addictfreak (25 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Hey Carrock - got an email from the PC yesterday- thanks to Vike for the background work and for the contact details.
> 
> They're going to look at investigating the seller etc- so doubt will have any news immediately as it will take time. Not sure if much will come out of it as it's not really a priority but well have tried to put it on the radar. Will have to see.
> 
> Have you found _the_ bike for your lady yet?



Nice to see things moving eventually, its just a shame they had not been a bit quicker. You may have got your bike back!


----------



## carrock (25 Nov 2009)

*ruby*

Hi

Well I hope you get your bike back, and the thief is jailed!!

It's not finding a bike for my missis thats the problem- she wants a ruby elite in carbon/pink, to match her ghd hair straighteners, and that's it!!

They're widely available, but £1600 is about £600 too much in my opinion....

The Bianchi has been bid up to £300 on ebay, so hopefully will get a bit more for it.


----------



## ttcycle (25 Nov 2009)

So it's not the carbon fibre frame, it's not the components but simply the colour? Would she take a different ie better bike in that colour scheme? Great ride but as I said some of the components have been downgraded for 2010. You could even take the ghd straightners (God forbid) and match the paint colour and have a frame re-done up. It's not as good as it was...shame she has her heart set on it for just the colour- seems mad!

Good luck with selling the bianchi!


----------



## Vikeonabike (25 Nov 2009)

Nice to see this is going somewhere at last!


----------



## carrock (25 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> So it's not the carbon fibre frame, it's not the components but simply the colour? Would she take a different ie better bike in that colour scheme? Great ride but as I said some of the components have been downgraded for 2010. You could even take the ghd straightners (God forbid) and match the paint colour and have a frame re-done up. It's not as good as it was...shame she has her heart set on it for just the colour- seems mad!
> 
> Good luck with selling the bianchi!



Must confess I am being a bit facetious- I bought myself a roubaix in August, and my wife test rode a 54 roubaix, and likes the ride quality- probably because of the carbon frame and the elastomer inserts in the seatstays and forks, compared to a stiff aluminium frame on the Bianchi

The fact the ruby is black and pink is a bonus!!

The only bike i can find with a similar spec to the Ruby is the Giant Avail Advanced, and they are £1750-£2750!!

Ideal would be finding an 09 Ruby for £1100, or a used one for less, which is why I was looking on e-bay.....


----------



## ttcycle (25 Nov 2009)

Carrock if it's the colour you're after, a 09 version will be blue and black not the pink colour.

Good luck - hope you find something decent!!


----------



## carrock (25 Nov 2009)

*ruby*

think the 09 ruby elite was available in blue/carbon and pink/carbon

anyway its all academic as there's none left apart from a few in size 48

if she's not bloody careful, I'll be on the phone to sterlinghouse and she'll get a ladies full sus mountain bike in pink that weighs about 20kg.....

the 54 roubaix has the same geometry as the ruby but a 15mm shortertoptube, and i can get an 09 elite for £1100- but no good apparently


----------



## ttcycle (25 Nov 2009)

2009 ones were mainly blue black - the komen pink (yuk yuk!!) was a limited edition and when I contacted Specialized after the first Ruby was stolen in April/March(yes it's an eye rolling moment) they said they were only selling off 2008 stock as 2009 bikes - it was the blue black model that was selling.

What is the height of you gf?


----------



## carrock (25 Nov 2009)

*ruby*

couldn't possibly comment on the height of my gf but my wife is 5ft 5!!

seems quite happy with 53cm bianchi and tried out 54cm roubaix so I think 54cm ruby would be fine


----------



## Harbornite (15 Dec 2009)

The Ebay _*seller *_is still going:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Trek-7-6fx-20...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item1e597ceb8c


----------



## carrock (16 Dec 2009)

Just been looking at his recent trading history- if they can't arrest him for bike theft, surely buying rhinestone nipple covers and a push-up bra deserves a custodial sentence


----------



## Harbornite (16 Dec 2009)

I had a look at his history too...its a strange mental picture I have of the seller


----------



## ttcycle (16 Dec 2009)

Clearly I have been fobbed off by the shitholes that work for the London MET..investigation my arse - they can't be bothered to do their job another bike for Gods sake.


MAKES ME SO F****ING ANGRY


----------



## ttcycle (16 Dec 2009)

Well emailed the police office telling him person is still trading and asking him for solid evidence of what has been done since nov 24 - considering the Met are supposed to have a special ebay crimes unit.

If there's another attempt to fob me off - I will be f***ing hitting the roof and taking them with me this time. Enough sh1te - I've had it up to here.


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2009)

I'm predicting a good 2010 for you tt,sounds like you've had more than your fair share of crap for one year.Hope it all gets sorted for you.


----------



## ttcycle (16 Dec 2009)

Thanks Potsy - this is not even the half of it........


----------



## HobbesChoice (17 Dec 2009)

It almost confirms that crime will pay if you nick a bike and put it on Ebay. Even with the details you have, still nothing has happened!

We're also strongly advised never to take the law into our own hands but if we don't then the law doesn't seem to be taken in anyone's hands! The justice system in this country is a joke.

I'm sorry you've had to deal with this ttcycle. I really do hope that there's been such a large investigation going on in the background that they need this ebayer to keep posting up bikes to give them as much evidence as possible to avoid him/her getting just a slap on the wrist and giving him some justifiable punishment.


----------



## porteous (3 Jan 2010)

This seller seems to be getting about £1000 per month on bikes. All the buyers can be traced (So some of the bikes can be recovered if the police do their job).

He has been registered with E-Bay for over four and a half years, so could have been selling bikes the whole time.

Assuming he is selling stolen bikes he is getting over £10,000 a year from the proceeds of theft, hardly a minor amount, could top £45,000, and I assume he's not paying tax.

Hope this gets the ending it deserves, will watch with interest.


----------



## Tollers (3 Jan 2010)

Yup.....very suspicious.

Looking at their feedback it seems the seller is buying lots of burlesque items such as nipple covers, knicks, hair extensions

More importantly, this is who bought TT's bike.. surfingscoobywooby


----------



## ttcycle (4 Jan 2010)

No feedback from the police at all-if I didn't have enough on my plate with other things at the moment - I'd lodge a complaint with the governing body as that's piss poor response ie none from the police.

I'm shocked at who purchased the bike Tollers - seems the guy is a keen cyclist - surely he must have known the bike was stolen from the way it was advertised. I don't know how he sleeps at night.


----------



## Speck (4 Jan 2010)

I thought VikeOnABike was going to give some input?


----------



## ttcycle (4 Jan 2010)

Vike's been great Speck, it's the other lot in the Met that don't seem to care or do much in relation to solveable cycling theft!!


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Jan 2010)

Thanks TT.
Unfortunately because this is a Met crime ! am very limited to what I can do. There may be things going on within this investigation that I could mess up if I start doing things on my own. I have made it clear to the investigating officer that if he needs help in Cambridgeshire then I will be on it like a shot....I don't want to go and spook the person that has TT's bike by getting his details and contacting him (though it may be an option later on), causing him to get rid of the bike!
I have a couple of other options I'm following up at the moment!


----------



## Speck (5 Jan 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Thanks TT.
> Unfortunately because this is a Met crime ! am very limited to what I can do. There may be things going on within this investigation that I could mess up if I start doing things on my own. I have made it clear to the investigating officer that if he needs help in Cambridgeshire then I will be on it like a shot....I don't want to go and spook the person that has TT's bike by getting his details and contacting him (though it may be an option later on), causing him to get rid of the bike!
> I have a couple of other options I'm following up at the moment!



Good luck with it Vike


----------



## ttcycle (23 Jan 2010)

Update - received a letter from the Met today, Not able to stop the sale of the bike on ebay as got the info too late (acted too late in other words as he had the info quite early on)- so PC assumes it's been sold (we all know on CC it has been sold). He got the name of the seller and address - out in west london- has asked west london police to investigate to prevent more bikes being sold. Suppose that's all they want to do.

Vike is there anything else that can be done?


----------



## Bman (23 Jan 2010)

This doesn’t sound right. Do the police not have a responsibility to recover stolen property? Especially as a small request to Ebay would grant them the address and location of said property


----------



## ttcycle (23 Jan 2010)

Nope I don' think it's right either but I suspect it's not high on his list of priorities even if it is easy to solve the case - I wouldn't have got a letter and he wouldn't have forwarded on sellers details no doubt if I didn't chase him- but this is poor.


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Vike is there anything else that can be done?



Yep, They should also be able to trace the person who bought the bike. This should then be either returned to you, or too your insurance company (so you can buy it back) if you claimed on insurance.

All though the person that bought the Ruby is the innocent party (yeah, right (imho)) they are not aloud to keep stolen property and it should be returned.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Jan 2010)

What are the next steps to take Vike?


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Jan 2010)

Contact the OIC and explain that although the bike has been sold you would still need it recovering...Give him the buyers details, he then should get onto ebay..get the buyers address and then request the local force go around and attempt to recover your bike.

Simples...


----------



## ttcycle (23 Jan 2010)

Well, an email has been sent- will have to see if he responds to it


----------



## ttcycle (23 Jan 2010)

my god..the seller has just put a specialized tarmac elite on ebay for £500

According to buyer feedback - this person has sold another two bikes since I told the police- and I assume there have been others sold who haven't given feedback as the buyer of my bike hasn't given feedback


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2010)

Perhaps the person selling these will be someone doing just that, perhaps she's someone's girlfriend or mum or sister

as an aside, I wouldn't dream of locking a decent bike up in the street in London ever, there's a van roaming around with suitable kit nicking all the time I think


----------



## ed_o_brain (24 Jan 2010)

From all the stuff that ebay seller is buying, is he some kind of pimp?
I mean, underwear bought in a range of sizes!


----------



## addictfreak (24 Jan 2010)

ed_o_brain said:


> From all the stuff that ebay seller is buying, is he some kind of pimp?
> I mean, underwear bought in a range of sizes!



Maybe a cross dressing bike thief. Even plod should be able to spot him!


----------



## Tollers (24 Jan 2010)

Yup it's weird. He sells bikes to buy girl's knickers. I steal girls knickers to sell and buy bikes. I prefer my way!


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> my god..the seller has just put a specialized tarmac elite on ebay for £500
> 
> According to buyer feedback - this person has sold another two bikes since I told the police- and I assume there have been others sold who haven't given feedback as the buyer of my bike hasn't given feedback



Time to use the c word - complaint, me thinks. Or get Vike to go down with a CC possy in tow . Then we can D-lock him (or her) while of course we distract Vike and get your bike back tt.


----------



## ttcycle (25 Jan 2010)

my bike has long gone to the idiot who purchased it-god knows if the west london police will even bother to lift a finger to get the seller


----------



## HobbesChoice (26 Jan 2010)

What's quite odd with that seller is if you look at their feedback and then click to view the item (when it's definitely under 90 days old) 2 of the 3 listings have been removed before their time, I assume to avoid showing any evidence for longer than is absolutely necessary to them! There's only one sale that's still viewable.


----------



## Harbornite (16 Feb 2010)

The cross dressing bike thief...ooops sorry... the upstanding member of the ebay community has the Specialized Tarmac Elite back on again 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Specialized-T...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item1e5a79deee


----------



## ttcycle (16 Feb 2010)

Harbonite

I don't think the police even care about this. Long live the bike thief according to them. Useless.

This idiot will continue to sell stolen bikes and have no consequence from it.


----------



## magnatom (16 Feb 2010)

If you could handle the hassle, I'd say now is the time to get the press involved. This would bring the police to account better than any complaint would, IMO.


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> If you could handle the hassle, I'd say now is the time to get the press involved. This would bring the police to account better than any complaint would, IMO.



I'm with Magnatom on this....Pity I'm not London based really


----------



## bauldbairn (16 Feb 2010)

Harbornite said:


> The cross dressing bike thief...ooops sorry... the upstanding member of the ebay community has the Specialized Tarmac Elite back on again



This whole unsavoury episode has really opened my eyes as to what goes on, on ebay. 



ttcycle said:


> I don't think the police even care about this. Long live the bike thief according to them. Useless.
> 
> This idiot will continue to sell stolen bikes and have no consequence from it.



I agree - but ebay must also shoulder some responsibility. 



magnatom said:


> If you could handle the hassle, I'd say now is the time to get the press involved. This would bring the police to account better than any complaint would, IMO.



+1, it appears to be the only option left.



Vikeonabike said:


> I'm with Magnatom on this....Pity I'm not London based really



+2 then Vike!


----------



## Panter (16 Feb 2010)

This is an absolute disgrace, no wonder things are so bad.

Best of luck TT, really sorry to read what you've had to put up with.


----------



## ttcycle (17 Feb 2010)

Hi all

I got a lot on at the moment so the bike sadly is the least of the worries - if and when (if being the big question) these things get sorted I will try and get this going again.

It's unbelievable how crap it's been.

Ebay do only seem to want to squeeze money out of the situation and as far as they're concerned this seller get them a nice fee at the end of the day.


----------



## bauldbairn (17 Feb 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Ebay do only seem to want to squeeze money out of the situation and as far as they're concerned this seller get them a nice fee at the end of the day.



Yes that's exactly how it appears - good luck ttcycle!


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Feb 2010)

Harbornite said:


> The cross dressing bike thief...ooops sorry... the upstanding member of the ebay community has the Specialized Tarmac Elite back on again
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Specialized-T...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item1e5a79deee




I'd emailed the seller asking what the frame number was.............


the reply was 60 cm!!


Says it all really (sadly).


----------



## Crankarm (18 Feb 2010)

I would write to the Times as they did a huge piece on Ebay turning a blind eye to sellers selling stolen goods about 12-18 months ago and the police who also turn a blind eye. I think they would be more than pleased to do a follow up article. Bikes and trade power tools were the items they featured.

Why didn't you bid on your bike TT then pursue Ebay (as agent for the seller) for the value you paid the thief when you had your bike? I am sure they would have paid up rather than risk judgement against them or the publicity. Or you should have got some CCers together and we would have gone down to the thief's, place got your bike and D-locked him .


----------



## bauldbairn (18 Feb 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I would write to the Times as they did a huge piece on Ebay turning a blind eye to sellers selling stolen goods about 12-18 months ago and the police who also turn a blind eye. I think they would be more than pleased to do a follow up article. Bikes and trade power tools were the items they featured.



+1, Good idea.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Feb 2010)

CCers bid on the bike- inflated the price for the buyer in the end but they really wanted the bike. The size of the frame quoted was not the same as my bike, the pedals the same, pictures of the scuff marks on both hoods the same infact - reported these details to police upon theft.

When things settle down (when?!!), I'll contact the Times - in fact a friend of mine works there.
Does anyone happen to know who the journo was that wrote the piece?


----------



## Crankarm (21 Feb 2010)

ttcycle said:


> CCers bid on the bike- inflated the price for the buyer in the end but they really wanted the bike. The size of the frame quoted was not the same as my bike, the pedals the same, pictures of the scuff marks on both hoods the same infact - reported these details to police upon theft.
> 
> When things settle down (when?!!), I'll contact the Times - in fact a friend of mine works there.
> Does anyone happen to know who the journo was that wrote the piece?



Sorry tt I can't remember. I would have thought their "newsdesk" or an editor would be able to find out. Unfortunately from your comments on the bike advertised on Ebay it might not have been your bike. How many bikes have scratched/scuffed hoods and some types of pedals are made in hundreds of thousands? Why specify the wrong bike size in an ad even if a bike were stolen? It wouldn't make sense really. What do I know anyway.


----------



## ttcycle (21 Feb 2010)

Crank, The only issue is that the colour of the pedals were the same, the three photographs taken showed that the seller had tried to conceal the pedal type by positioning the cranks in a certain way. The scuffing was very specific.

Plus the advert was a generic description of the bike and didn't mention the upgraded pedals- this in combo with the bottle cage I'd put on the bike- was still there. They'd removed the sensors etc but quite likely this was my bike. Think it's lost to the ether now though.


----------



## porteous (11 Mar 2010)

Very odd, no feedback available on anything this seller has sold since the end of Nov 09, and anything prior to that has no detail of the item. I wonder if the seller is able to remove it or if E-Bay might actually be doing something?


----------



## ttcycle (12 Mar 2010)

Porteous..don't get my hopes up mate! Well, if they manage to scupper any further sales from this goon I live in hope - my lovely bike mark 2 has long gone into the clutches of some evil git with purchasing knowledge/ethics of a flea


----------



## bauldbairn (12 Mar 2010)

ttcycle said:


> ...if they manage to scupper any further sales from this goon I live in hope...



+1, It wouldn't be before time.


----------



## HobbesChoice (12 Mar 2010)

HobbesChoice said:


> What's quite odd with that seller is if you look at their feedback and then click to view the item (when it's definitely under 90 days old) 2 of the 3 listings have been removed before their time, I assume to avoid showing any evidence for longer than is absolutely necessary to them! There's only one sale that's still viewable.





porteous said:


> Very odd, no feedback available on anything this seller has sold since the end of Nov 09, and anything prior to that has no detail of the item. I wonder if the seller is able to remove it or if E-Bay might actually be doing something?



I noticed this in January, but didn't word it as succinctly as you porteous. You can't see details of any items over 90 days old as a rule in Ebay anyway, but it is odd that the items sold recently have their details removed so quickly. My thought is that the seller may have done that to hide the evidence as fast as possible.


----------

